# Max



## JokerxDragon (May 22, 2012)

I'm new to these forums, I recently received 3 young cockatiels from a neglectful owner. I know two of the mutations, one is a normal grey named Smoky, the other is a Lutino named Baxter. Here is Max, I couldn't find anything on his mutation. He's mostly yellow/grey. Any help on his mutation would be appreciated. He's still a baby because he constantly asks for head scratches and gets a little nippy during. He has the wing coloring of a normal grey but he has A LOT of yellow as well, that's why i'm confused.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Max is a beautiful pied tiel. Congrats on your new babies!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Max is gorgeous! yepp he is a pied.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

He is lovely Give him as many head scratches he wants he well deserves them.Oh,and same for the other two tiels.Good job youre doing,rescuing these babies.Congrats.Would like to see pics of the other birds as well X x


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Such a pretty pied.  it's not just babies that ask for scratches by the way. Adults do too.


----------



## CritterKeeper (May 21, 2012)

Awh! How could you ever say no to that face?  Even if a few nips were involved lol


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Gorgeous!  Pieds have become one of my favorite mutations.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Max is a gorgeous pied cockatiel,thank you for rescuing these three cockatiels from a horrible situation,they will have a much better life now,looking forward to seeing pictures of all three of your cockatiels.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

Yes he is pied  he is what is known as 'dirty face' pied because the pied decides to show up in one place and switch things around. So a male will have a grey face with yellow on the outside! 
he is very beautiful, looks like Wendy(who is actually male)!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

He is really cute!


----------



## JokerxDragon (May 22, 2012)

Hey thank you for the responses! Yeah i'm going to give them the best life I can, I actually have to switch them over to pellets soon, they are on all seed diets right now. Here's some pics of the other two!









Baxter and his favorite thing in the world, a pepsi can! He actually sings to it and tries to get it to scratch his head. lol.









This is Smoky, the nicest of them all, loves getting scratches and will immediately step up onto my hand. 









Smoky getting some scratches!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Awww the other two are gorgeous as well!!!

Heres the thread on diet if you want to read it, its very helpful, http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27479


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Gorgeous babies


----------

